# Hausautomatisierung mit Beckhoff



## Harald86 (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle!!

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum!

Ich hab schon länger im Internet recherchiert und auch die Suche benutz, leider aber keine Antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden. Sollte ich was übersehen haben so bitte entschuldigt und postet mir bitte den Link.

Ich habe eine recht simple Aufgaben. Ich möchte eine Hausautomatisierung mit einer SPS realisieren. Die SPS soll dabei als zentrale Stelle fungieren und alle I/Os (Taster, Licht, Rollos, ...) einlesen und steuern. Zusätzlich soll die SPS über jeden beliebigen PC im Netzwerk oder (optional) Tablet auch simultan (Person 1 schaltet im ersten Stock mit eine Tablet das Licht an; Person 2 zur selben Zeit über einen PC im Wohnzimmer) Befehle erhalten können (zB.: Licht im Wohnzimmer an).

Bei Wago habe ich die Philosophie und die Produktpalette bereits durchschaut und mein Vorhaben ist auch sehr gut umsetzbar mit Hilfe des Webservers. Leider gibt es Einschränkungen in der Funktionalität und der vorhanden I/O Karten

Bei Beckhoff blicke ich leider nicht ganz durch und da benötige ich eure Hilfe:

1) Kann mir jemand in wenigen Worten den unterschied zwischen den Buscontroller (BCxxxx) und Embedded-PC (CXxxxx) erklären? Bei beiden läuft Windows als Betriebsystem und eine "SoftSPS" wird über TwinCut realisiert oder?
2) Wie kann man bei Beckhoff das simultane Ansteuern der SPS über jeden PC im Netzwerk realisieren. Ist eine eigene Software in eine Hochsprache notwendig (C#). Gibt es eine DLL dafür die auch über LAN funktioniert. Gibt es eine Webserver? Gibt es dazu eine ähnlich benutzerfreundliche Programmieroberfläche wie bei Wago, wo alles mit drag and drop erledigt wird? 
3) Bin auch für jede Anregung dankbar mit welcher Hardware man mein Vorhaben am einfachsten umsetzten kann.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

mfg 

PS: SPS- und Hochsprachen- Programmierkenntnisse sind vorhanden.


----------



## fraggle-m (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Was möchtest Du denn Steuern, mach mal eine Aufstellung der gewünschten Funktionen.
Welche Karten/Funktionen vermisst Du denn bei WAGO?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Neals (6 Mai 2014)

Harald86 schrieb:


> 1) Kann mir jemand in wenigen Worten den unterschied zwischen den Buscontroller (BCxxxx) und Embedded-PC (CXxxxx) erklären? Bei beiden läuft Windows als Betriebsystem und eine "SoftSPS" wird über TwinCut realisiert oder?
> 2) Wie kann man bei Beckhoff das simultane Ansteuern der SPS über jeden PC im Netzwerk realisieren. Ist eine eigene Software in eine Hochsprache notwendig (C#). Gibt es eine DLL dafür die auch über LAN funktioniert. Gibt es eine Webserver? Gibt es dazu eine ähnlich benutzerfreundliche Programmieroberfläche wie bei Wago, wo alles mit drag and drop erledigt wird?
> 3) Bin auch für jede Anregung dankbar mit welcher Hardware man mein Vorhaben am einfachsten umsetzten kann.



Hallo Harald,

1) Der grundlegende Unterschied ist, dass auf dem CX ein Windows Betriebssystem vorhanden ist. Es ist somit ein vollwertiger PC, auf dem TwinCAT als Runtime installiert ist.
Während auf dem BC nur eine Runtime für SPS-Projekte vorhanden ist und somit ein wesentlich geringerer Funktionsumfang geboten wird.
2) Dafür bietet Beckhoff die eigene ADS Schnittstelle an und entsprechend dafür eine .Net DLL. Damit könnte man von beliebiger Stelle mit der Steuerung interagieren.
Des weiteren gibt es den TwinCAT PLC Web HMI Server, welcher die in der PLC per Drag and Drop erstelle Visualisierung auch als Web-Seite anbietet.

Gruß, Neals


----------



## norustnotrust (6 Mai 2014)

Ich kenn mich mit wago nicht aus und ich weiß ja nicht was du ausgeben willst und wie weit deine Programmierkenntnisse reichen aber ich würde einen kleinen CX nehmen und das atvise webmi2ads. Damit hast du eine vollwertige und auch schöne ( sofern du sie schön machst ;-) ) webvisu die auch auf dem Tablet und Phone super ausschaut. Ausserdem habe ich gerade die Tage ein Beckhoff Prospekt bekommen mit Schwerpunkt Haustechnik und das Klemmenangebot scheint mir dafür sehr umfangreich zu sein. (Wobei ich sagen muß dass ich mit Haustechnik nicht viel am Hut habe und meine Aussage damit sicher mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist ;-) )


----------



## Harald86 (7 Mai 2014)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten!

Der Webserver ist nur auf einen Embedded PC verfügbar oder?
Ist bei TwinCat standardmäßig der volle Funktionsumfang vorhanden ( .Net DLL, TwinCAT PLC Web HMI Server, ...) oder muss man diese wie bei Siemens um teures Geld dazukaufen? 
Wie sieht es mit Funktionsbausteinen für die Programmierung aus (z.B.: Funktionsbaustein für Lichttaster, Heizungssteuerung, ...) sind diese Frei verfügbar oder extra zum kaufen?
Kann man bei den kleine CX (z.B.: CX8000) auch alle Funktionskarten verwenden oder gibt es da Einschränkungen. Welchen CX würder ihr empfehlen. Bin schon bereit so ca. 5000€ für ein gutes Gesamtsystem auszugeben.

@Frank
1) Bei Wago geht mir auf den erste Blick die Dimmerkarte für Licht ab und wenn man sich die Vielfalt an Karten auf der Beckhoffhomepage anschaut dann sind da für zukünftige Spieleren alle Möglichkeiten offen (z.B.: Leistungsmessklemme für Stromverbrauch, ...)

2) Will man Daten auf den KNX Bus legen so benötigt man das passende Grundgerät dafür (mit der KNX-Klemme alleine funktioniert nur lesen). Dadruch verbaut man sich jedoch alle Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft um über LAN (Modbus) mit dem PC zu kommunizieren. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden, dann bitte korrigiere mich.
Weiß jemand wie das mit der KNX Ansteuerung bei Beckhoff funktioniert. Kann man mit der KNX-Klemme Daten vom Bus lesen und schreiben oder benötigt man da auch weiter Hardware bzw. Software?lg


----------



## Harald86 (7 Mai 2014)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten!

Der Webserver ist nur auf einen Embedded PC verfügbar oder?
Ist bei TwinCat standardmäßig der volle Funktionsumfang vorhanden ( .Net DLL, TwinCAT PLC Web HMI Server, ...) oder muss man diese wie bei Siemens um teures Geld dazukaufen? Wie sieht es mit Funktionsbausteinen für die Programmierung aus (z.B.: Funktionsbaustein für Lichttaster, Heizungssteuerung, ...) sind diese Frei verfügbar oder extra zum kaufen?
Kann man bei den kleine CX (CX8000) auch alle Funktionskarten verwenden oder gibt es da Einschränkungen. Welchen CX würder ihr empfehlen. Bin schon bereit so ca. 5000€ für ein gutes Gesamtsystem auszugeben.

@Frank
1) Bei Wago geht mir auf den erste Blick die Dimmerkarte für Licht ab und wenn man sich die Vielfalt an Karten auf der Beckhoffhomepage anschaut dann sind da für zukünftige Spieleren alle Möglichkeiten offen (z.B.: Leistungsmessklemme für Stromverbrauch, ...)
2) Will man Daten auf den KNX Bus legen so benötigt man das passende Grundgerät dafür (mit der KNX-Klemme alleine funktioniert nur lesen). Dadruch verbaut man sich jedoch alle möglichkeiten für die Zukunft um über LAN (Modbus) mit dem PC zu kommunizieren. 
Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden, dann bitte korrigiere mich.

Weiß jemand wie das mit der KNX Ansteuerung bei Beckhoff funktioniert. Kann man mit der KNX-Klemme Daten vom Bus lesen und schreiben oder benötigt man da auch weiter Hardware bzw. Software?

lg


----------



## fraggle-m (7 Mai 2014)

Hallo Harald,


Harald86 schrieb:


> 1) Bei Wago geht mir auf den erste Blick die Dimmerkarte für Licht ab und wenn man sich die Vielfalt an Karten auf der Beckhoffhomepage anschaut dann sind da für zukünftige Spieleren alle Möglichkeiten offen (z.B.: Leistungsmessklemme für Stromverbrauch, ...)


- naja die Dimmerkarte dürfte auch auch an eine WAGO gehen, meine das schon mal gelesen zu haben....... aber es gibt bald eh leider keine Leuchtmittel mehr die man damit betreiben kann. Ich habe KNX Dimmer bei mir eingesetzt und für die LED´s       DMX, geht bei WAGO mit der 750-652.
- es gibt auch bei Wago Leistungsmessklemmen, z.B. 750-494 oder wenn richtig dann die 750-495 


Harald86 schrieb:


> 1) Bei Wago geht mir auf den erste Blick die Dimmerkarte für Licht ab und wenn man sich die Vielfalt an Karten auf der Beckhoffhomepage anschaut dann sind da für zukünftige Spieleren alle Möglichkeiten offen (z.B.: Leistungsmessklemme für Stromverbrauch, ...)
> 2) Will man Daten auf den KNX Bus legen so benötigt man das passende Grundgerät dafür (mit der KNX-Klemme alleine funktioniert nur lesen). Dadruch verbaut man sich jedoch alle möglichkeiten für die Zukunft um über LAN (Modbus) mit dem PC zu kommunizieren.
> Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden, dann bitte korrigiere mich.


- mit der KNX-Klemme 753-646 kannst Du an jedem zugelassenen Controller auf dem KNX-Bus Lesen und Schreiben
- Der Wago KNX-Controller 750-849 kann auch Modbus, je nach dem wie schnell Du das Projekt realisieren möchtest würde ich wenn zeitlich möglich auf den neuen 750-889 warten.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Knaller (7 Mai 2014)

Moin 

SPS ist nicht schlecht für eine Automatisierung .  bei einer KNX Installation wird nicht unbedingt eine SPS benötigt. Ich würde mir die Kosten durch rechnen.   Ich bin auf knx gegangen und hab im Hintergrund eine logic Maschine auf Basis eines raspberry laufen.   Visu ist da direkt mit drauf gibt es verschiedene Lösungen für 0€. 

Fällt der Pi aus geht knx immer noch 

Gruß Herbert


----------



## lucipher (8 Mai 2014)

Hi,

in meinem Haus arbeitet ein CX9020 mit KNX Busklemme und 144 DOs. 131 davon verwendet für 19 Jalousien/Rollläden + Licht + geschaltete Steckdosen.

Sämtliche Taster/Präsenzmelder sowie Wetterstation sind am Bus.

Als Visu habe ich derzeit openhab über einen olinuxino A20 Micro laufen, da mir der Raspberry mit Java etwas zu träge war. Wenn du eine KNX Visu einsetzt musst du dich aber an KNX Standards halten damit das auch mit einer SPS so funktioniert. Das heißt du sendest für eine Gruppenadresse aktiv auf den Bus, sonst würde die Visu ja den Status nicht aktualisieren können.

Gerade das Thema mit Zentralfunktionen, Rückmeldetelegramme und hörende GA, haben mich dazu geführt, dass ich eine zweit KL6301 eingebaut habe und nun alles so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle. 

Dimmer habe ich gar nicht eingesetzt. Wir vermissen sie auch nicht. Ich denke da sollte man sich alternativ auch mal mit DALI auseinandersetzten.


Der KNX Bus an sich lässt sich hinsichtlich der Basisfunktionalität schön parametrieren, aber wenn du mehr Flexibilität und Sonderwünsche hast, dann kommst du um eine Logic Engine nicht herum. Das war der Grund warum ich ne SPS eingesetzt habe. Hier programmiere ich mir die Zeitschaltungen und logischen Verknüpfungen selbst und habe spaß daran. 

Im Nachhinein hätte es auch eine Wago getan. Der einzige Unterschied den ich bisher festgestellt habe, ist dass du über die Beckhoff aktiv auf den Bus das lesen einer Gruppenadresse anstossen kannst. Das geht so mit der Wago nicht, bwz. ist mir nicht bekannt. Diese Funktionalität habe ich aber bisher noch nicht benötigt. Kann ja noch kommen.

Softwaretechnisch benötigst du für Beckhoff das Twincat. Auf der Light+Building habe ich vom Entwickler erfahren, dass noch nicht alle Bibliotheken auf TC3 übertragen sind, daher wird die TC2 noch weiter notwendig sein. Die Lib für den Bus ist bei der der Installation dabei. Wenn du noch zusätzlich die Building Automation Basics Lib einsetzen möchtest (vereinfacht die Ansteuerung der Jalousien oder Zeitschaltungen) kostet das extra.

Bei Wago kannst du auf ein Starterkit zurückgreifen was insgesamt günstiger liegt als die Beckhoff mit Twincat (Twincat ist als Demo nur 30 Tage lauffähig, aber wieder installierbar)

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## MasterOhh (8 Mai 2014)

Die 30 Tage kostenlose Demo bei TwinCAT gilt nur für das Laufzeitsystem. Als Programmiertool ist TwinCAT generell kostenlos und muss nicht ständig neu installiert werden. Wenn du eine Beckhoff SPS kaufst muss du für die Steuerung dann die TwinCAT Runtime mitkaufen.

Kraft meiner Wassersuppe als Laie im Bereich Gebäudeautomatisierung, würde ich jetzt einfachmal behaupten, dass hier Wago und Beckhoff gleichwertig sind. Die Unterschiede liegen nur in kleinen Details und evtl. dem Preis.


----------

